# Cet écolier est un petit vaurien



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Cet écolier est un petit vaurien  (Il se dit dans un sens moins sévère).*

*vaurien* = (1) buono a nulla; mascalzone (2) briccone, birbante



Il mio tentativo:

Questo scolaro è un ragazzaccio.

E' "ragazzaccio" una parola severa o no?


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Ecco il mio suggerimento : Questo alunno è un fannullone.


----------



## itka

> Questo alunno è un fannullone.


Ma... "fannullone" mi sembra un po' troppo dolce ! 
"Un vaurien" non è mica un fannullone. Sarebbe anzi un birbante !


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Ben,


BenVitale said:


> E' "ragazzaccio" una parola severa o no?


Dipende molto dal contesto. E' un termine dispregiativo ma in alcuni casi può essere considerato quasi affettuoso.


BenVitale said:


> *Cet écolier est un petit vaurien  (Il se dit dans un sens moins sévère).*
> *vaurien* = (1) buono a nulla; mascalzone (2) briccone, birbante


Je dirais:
Questo scolaro/allievo/alunno è un monello.


----------



## Necsus

Un _discolo_, si diceva anche un tempo.


----------

